# Stratton 3/16/16



## reefer (Mar 17, 2016)

Another great spring Wednesday. They have been money the last few weeks. Pretty slow. Good coverage. Looks like Easter weekend will be it. Be back next Friday, Joey Leone playing après.


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice pics!


----------



## tekweezle (Mar 17, 2016)

That's great!   Coming up this weekend. 

Sad that they probably won't make it to their projected closing date in April though..... April 13th was probably based on last season's snow count.... 

Sent from my LGL41C using Tapatalk


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2016)

Is that bump course open to the public?


----------



## reefer (Mar 17, 2016)

It was not. The guy in the picture was building some kickers. I assume they were going to seed the lower section also. Must have a comp coming up? There was a small line of bumps under the Gondi toward the summit.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 17, 2016)

reefer said:


> It was not. The guy in the picture was building some kickers. I assume they were going to seed the lower section also. Must have a comp coming up? There was a small line of bumps under the Gondi toward the summit.




That's too bad.  Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

I had a good day at Stratton yesterday myself. Beautiful weather & nice soft snow. ROTD for me was poaching Liftline under the Snowbowl lift, repeated it several times. Pretty much untouched creme cheese since it was roped off at the top entrance, sweet. On my last run on it Patrol was there & told me I shouldn't be ducking ropes. I informed her I didn't duck any ropes since I entered the trail from a cut through just below the top that wasn't roped off. I think she wanted to pull my ticket but didn't since I told her I didn't duck any ropes to get there. Only one section was narrow to get through. The rest of the trail was mint. Mountain was empty, especially in the afternoon.


----------



## wakenbacon (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe it was the spots you took pictures at, but it looks like they have a decent amount of snow. More than Killington(other than superstar) and mount snow. And I haven't been to Killington since last friday


----------



## granite (Mar 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I had a good day at Stratton yesterday myself. Beautiful weather & nice soft snow. ROTD for me was poaching Liftline under the Snowbowl lift, repeated it several times. Pretty much untouched creme cheese since it was roped off at the top entrance, sweet. On my last run on it Patrol was there & told me I shouldn't be ducking ropes. I informed her I didn't duck any ropes since I entered the trail from a cut through just below the top that wasn't roped off. I think she wanted to pull my ticket but didn't since I told her I didn't duck any ropes to get there. Only one section was narrow to get through. The rest of the trail was mint. Mountain was empty, especially in the afternoon.



I have tried this excuse before at Pico saying the same thing, I accessed the slope through the woods.  This got the patroller even more mad at me, yelling that if it's roped off at the top then the slope is closed-period.  I think he was ready to pull my lift ticket but I then expressed how sorry I was.  I replied that a lot of other skiers had gone through the woods too---there's actually a path through the woods---it wasn't roped off; so I thought it was ok to ski it that way.  He did let me go without pulling my pass.


----------



## reefer (Mar 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I had a good day at Stratton yesterday myself. Beautiful weather & nice soft snow. ROTD for me was poaching Liftline under the Snowbowl lift, repeated it several times. Pretty much untouched creme cheese since it was roped off at the top entrance, sweet. On my last run on it Patrol was there & told me I shouldn't be ducking ropes. I informed her I didn't duck any ropes since I entered the trail from a cut through just below the top that wasn't roped off. I think she wanted to pull my ticket but didn't since I told her I didn't duck any ropes to get there. Only one section was narrow to get through. The rest of the trail was mint. Mountain was empty, especially in the afternoon.



HaHa. Hit it up few times including my last run at 4:00 when I took this at the bottom, which was actually open I think. I should have stopped and taken a couple on route, especially that last run. Was enjoyable..................


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 17, 2016)

I was at Stratton today with one of my boys.  The World Cup course is not open to the public, but I spoke to one of the coaches (I think) who gave us the ok to ski it.  There was also a nice little seeded line on a low angle trail - Beeline - that we hit numerous times.  It's a really great learning course.  I'd love to see these at more mountains!


World Cup


Beeline seen from Amex


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

reefer said:


> HaHa. Hit it up few times including my last run at 4:00 when I took this at the bottom, which was actually open I think. I should have stopped and taken a couple on route, especially that last run. Was enjoyable..................



Bottom after the crossover was open all day. Above that was closed & the sweetest part. Wasn't powder but a nice untracked line. Might have been skied out a bit later after I turned a few people onto it. Pretty sure there was only one track before my first run on it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

wakenbacon said:


> Maybe it was the spots you took pictures at, but it looks like they have a decent amount of snow. More than Killington(other than superstar) and mount snow. And I haven't been to Killington since last friday


Definitely in better shape than K (with exceptions) which I skied Sun. & Tues. Only part of Strattons open trails that showed signs of stress was the runout from Snow Bowl to the bottom. 

Oh & the crossover trail back to Ursala from anywhere lookers lookers right.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

granite said:


> I have tried this excuse before at Pico saying the same thing, I accessed the slope through the woods.  This got the patroller even more mad at me, yelling that if it's roped off at the top then the slope is closed-period.  I think he was ready to pull my lift ticket but I then expressed how sorry I was.  I replied that a lot of other skiers had gone through the woods too---there's actually a path through the woods---it wasn't roped off; so I thought it was ok to ski it that way.  He did let me go without pulling my pass.


Didn't access it through the woods. It was a legitimate open crossover I used. Patroller said I thought I roped that off yesterday, I'll have to check it out & boarded away.


----------



## The Sneak (Mar 17, 2016)

One time I ducked a rope at BW and an older female patroller gave chase. It was just that ungroomed stuff under the main HS quad in front of the lodge.

So I hit this little lip and got some air back onto the trail,  I hear her yelling at look back just in time to see her hit the lip, got a lot of unintentional air and just have a total yard sale on the green trail. I just laughed and cruised to the bottom. My friends were upstairs on the deck, drinking. They watched the end of it. As I'm putting my skis in the rack and telling them to get me a beer, the patroller comes storming up to me and goes "Looks like somebody left their RESPECT in the car today!"

But seriously, I had to look away BC it actually sounded like a retarded person. She got even more irate...going oh is something funny young man?! I apologized and just bolted. She had snow in helmet, on her face etc. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 17, 2016)

Reefer glad you got a shot of Bromley in the clouds. With the exception of before 10am Stratton was in the sun while sunny Bromley was obscured by a line of clouds that hung over it all morning.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 17, 2016)

Stratton seems to be much more conservative about closing trails than many other places.  There were many trails that were roped off that didn't need to be...

My son asked several times to ski liftline.  I guess we probably should have done it!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 18, 2016)

I'm thinking of heading up for the day tomorrow.  Haven't been to Stratton at all this season.

What trails are in the best shape?  How about some steeps without moguls for me on my board?

We'll be doing some cruising on greens as well for the wife.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> How about some steeps without moguls for me on my board?



There are no steeps at Stratton but it is a much better mountain than Okemo. Only bumps on the mountain are the two seeded runs savemeasammy pictured & a short stretch skiers left on the top section under the gondola. The majority of the trail width under the gondi was groomed. All the open terrain had good cover & even some of the not open terrain with the exception of the runout from Snowbowl & the crossover to Ursala which I already mentioned. I think you should have a good day there but it's likely to be much firmer than it was Wed.


----------



## mriceyman (Mar 18, 2016)

Savemeasammy said:


> Stratton seems to be much more conservative about closing trails than many other places.  There were many trails that were roped off that didn't need to be...
> 
> My son asked several times to ski liftline.  I guess we probably should have done it!
> 
> ...



But they dont rope any woods .. Weird


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> There are no steeps at Stratton but it is a much better mountain than Okemo. Only bumps on the mountain are the two seeded runs savemeasammy pictured & a short stretch skiers left on the top section under the gondola. The majority of the trail width under the gondi was groomed. All the open terrain had good cover & even some of the not open terrain with the exception of the runout from Snowbowl & the crossover to Ursala which I already mentioned. I think you should have a good day there but it's likely to be much firmer than it was Wed.



The last time I went to Stratton was last spring and I spent most of my day lapping the URSA Express I believe.  I thought some of the trails over that way had some decent pitch.  Maybe it was Tamarack, I can't recall exactly.

The double-blacks they have listed - is that only due to being a mogul run?  Their trail map shows an awful lot of double-blacks.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Jcb890 said:


> The last time I went to Stratton was last spring and I spent most of my day lapping the URSA Express I believe.  I thought some of the trails over that way had some decent pitch.  Maybe it was Tamarack, I can't recall exactly.
> 
> The double-blacks they have listed - is that only due to being a mogul run?  Their trail map shows an awful lot of double-blacks.



They may rate some trails double black but believe me there aren't any at Stratton. The only open trail that might even be considered a single black is Competition Hill (the closed seeded course in savemeasammy's picture). Even that isn't really that steep. I wouldn't worry about what their trail ratings say. I think you'll really enjoy Stratton if the snow surfaces are decent.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 18, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> They may rate some trails double black but believe me there aren't any at Stratton. The only open trail that might even be considered a single black is Competition Hill (the closed seeded course in savemeasammy's picture). Even that isn't really that steep. I wouldn't worry about what their trail ratings say. I think you'll really enjoy Stratton if the snow surfaces are decent.



I enjoyed it last spring, but I think even fewer trails were open when I went last year.  I didn't see anything real steep, but I thought some of their black diamonds had a good pitch to them.  I'll be sure to report back here and let people know how my experience goes.

Anyone on AZ heading to Stratton tomorrow?


----------



## reefer (Mar 18, 2016)

Big if. Stratton is best with a lot of snow (woods) or in the spring like Wednesday. The only place I would ski tomorrow is somewhere making snow (Mt. Snow). I think it will be a frozen mess tomorrow. Hard and fast. I don't have the need for speed anymore. Hopefully I'm wrong.
Already looking forward to going back next Friday when it softens up again.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 20, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> There are no steeps at Stratton but it is a much better mountain than Okemo.



True. Stratton is flat but fun. Okemo is just mediocre in every way, but that's what their customer base likes.

Thinking about Stratton this week especially if they get a little snow. Seems like they have a lot of terrain open compared to most and haven't been there this year.


----------

